
Did the founder of the antivax movement fake autism-vaccine link? - ksvs
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2009/02/07/did-the-founder-of-the-antivax-movement-fake-autism-vaccine-link/
======
silencio
It is going to take years if not decades to repair the damage this train wreck
of a "study" has done in the UK where there is no longer herd immunity to
measles and there has already been one death of a child who did not receive
the vaccine.

I can only hope that parents refusing to vaccinate their children will finally
do so after the absurd Wakefield study is shown for what it is. How
frustrating.

------
CalmQuiet
Yet, many antivaxers will no doubt refuse to be "distracted by the facts."

Somehow such issues become a "raison-d'etre" for some people and essentially
an identity issue (as PG discusses regarding politics & religion in a recent
HN post).

It's just a shame when innocent children are deprived of important immunity
because of such zealotry by their parents. I can only hope that the light
brought on the possible fabrication behind the original antivax data will
provide some "immunity" against more parents being infected by the zealotry.

~~~
alnayyir
This is actually a point of rage for me. I hated it when opinionated mothers
who are in fact completely ignorant about statistics or science choose to
endanger their children like this.

Fucking absurd. It's child abuse.

~~~
tptacek
There are just as many jackass fathers pushing this.

------
disambiguated
What does Richard Stallman have to do with epidemiology?!

